# I'm sorry about this, I know it must have been asked/answered.



## Rolf213 (Oct 2, 2002)

Hello all.

I'm sure that this has been asked and answered elsewhere, but I've been searching on here and the web in general for a few hours now, and can't find the answer.

I have a TurboNET card in my TiVo which I installed and configured quite a number of years ago. All's working ok; I can get a Bash prompt up, can sucessfully start and use my previously installed tivoweb installation etc.

I've always used the phone to make the daily call, but I've recently had to move things around, and so now the TiVo isn't anywhere near the phone line, and I want to start making the daily call over the internet.

I've seen references to nic_config_tivo and obviously tried to use this, but I don't seem to have it on my TiVo anywhere. I can't find it anywhere to download either. But also, I'm concerned as to whether using it, if my "build" of the TiVo drive didn't some with it might cause problems.

Does anyone have a pointer to a site perhaps that show this step by step? I'm confident in being able to follow instructions step by step and although familiar with command lines and so on I am no Linux guru by any means, so a step by step would be best as I wouldn't automatically know about changing permissions and so on.

I think what I need to do is to edit some files on the TiVo to (a) set a default gateway and (b) tell it to make the call by internet.

Sorry if I've searched poorly and this is all somewhere obvious.

All the best,
Rolf.


----------



## Rolf213 (Oct 2, 2002)

PS: I also need to know how to change the IP address permanently, too - I thought that I had done it using:


```
ifconfig eth1 192.168.5.133 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
```
...and that works to access the Bash shell, but on reboot, it's back to the old IP address from my old setup (which I can't go back to so have to change the IP) and also, FTP no longer works (until the reboot and the TiVo is back to the old IP).

Thanks again.
Rolf.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rolf213 said:


> I've always used the phone to make the daily call, but I've recently had to move things around, and so now the TiVo isn't anywhere near the phone line, and I want to start making the daily call over the internet.
> 
> I've seen references to nic_config_tivo and obviously tried to use this, but I don't seem to have it on my TiVo anywhere. I can't find it anywhere to download either. But also, I'm concerned as to whether using it, if my "build" of the TiVo drive didn't some with it might cause problems.


You should just need to telnet to the Tivo box at a Windows command prompt (eg telnet 192.168.0.4) and then type nic_config_tivo and change the setting in the resulting menu options.



> Does anyone have a pointer to a site perhaps that show this step by step? I'm confident in being able to follow instructions step by step and although familiar with command lines and so on I am no Linux guru by any means, so a step by step would be best as I wouldn't automatically know about changing permissions and so on.


It should be in the bin/sbin subdirectory on your Tivo drive if you are looking at it with an FTP program such as Filezilla (this is the protected part of the drive that you have to Unmount to change any of the files in). This is all explained at http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/history/topic/123239-1.html

Do you seem to have nic_config_tivo in the bin/sbin subdirectory if you look at the Tivo drive with an FTP program?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rolf213 said:


> PS: I also need to know how to change the IP address permanently, too - I thought that I had done it using:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


A permanent change is also carried out using nic_config_tivo Make sure you get it right though as if you set it for an IP address that you fail to note down or that is not accessible to your router then you will have to pull the drive and reinstall the Turbonet or Cachecard drivers.


----------



## Rolf213 (Oct 2, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Do you seem to have nic_config_tivo in the bin/sbin subdirectory if you look at the Tivo drive with an FTP program?


No, it's not there. Thanks for the link, that was the page where I'd found references to it before, and the link to the site you're supposed to be able to dowload it from isn't there any more.

Cheers,
Rolf.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rolf213 said:


> No, it's not there. Thanks for the link, that was the page where I'd found references to it before, and the link to the site you're supposed to be able to dowload it from isn't there any more.


It sounds like your network card drivers were never properly installed then. Which network card is it exactly? Turbonet, Terbonet or Cachecard?


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Early versions of the Turbonet install disc didn't have nic_config_tivo. For example, my Tivo doesn't have it.

You can either:
download (from here) the drivers-only zip file and copy it across to your Tivo (remount tivo disc as read-write; ftp in binary mode; make executable; remount disc as read-only

or:
(carefully!) manually edit the /etc/rc.d/rc.net file. (Running iconfig changes things for the current session only - you need to change the rc.net file to survive a reboot)

Make sure you don't get the IP address wrong or you will lose net access from your PC and you will have to pull the disc from the Tivo to fix!

From memory, that is all you need to do - Tivo will detect the connection on eth0 and use it in preference to dial-in. (References on the forums to changing the dial code to ",#401" are for version 3 software).


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

spitfires said:


> remount tivo disc as read-write; ftp in binary mode; make executable; remount disc as read-only


The Linux mount commands required to let you transfer the nic_config_tivo file in to the bin/sbin directory with an FTP program are described at www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/tivoweb.html



> Start up a DOS box and telnet into Tivo again.
> 
> Start up a DOS box and telnet into Tivo again.
> 
> ...


You can now transfer nic_config_tivo across to /bin/sbin with your usual FTP program

To protect the drive again:-



> Finally, we need to restore the drive to it's protected status. Still at the bash prompt, enter :
> 
> mount -o remount,ro /


Although is there any reason nic_config_tivo won't run from the /var/hack directory instead? I assume not and the purpose of putting it in /bin/sibin is just so that it survives a wipe out of /var/hack and its subdirectories by the Tivo?


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes it will run from /var/hack. Don't forget to add execute permission.

@Rolf213
I've just re-read your post and you're setting the lan on eth1 - any reason you are setting eth1 rather than eth0 ? Tivo will AFAIK only use eth0 for daily calls.


p.s. all nic_config_tivo does is capture the params and edit the rc.net file for you, so if you are happy editing the file direct (and you know what a net config contains) then that is simpler IMO.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

nic_config_tivo is available on my install script too, no ftp required.

simply type *install nic_config_tivo* at a telnet prompt


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

True, but wouldn't that require you to _already_ have internet access on your Tivo which is err, the problem Rolf213 is having?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

For internet access (and for daily calls) you'll need the default gateway set to the address of your router:

/sbin/ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.200 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
/sbin/route.tivo add default gw 192.168.1.1 netmask 0.0.0.0


----------



## Rolf213 (Oct 2, 2002)

Hello all, thanks for the help so far, it's appreciated.

To answer some of the questions, I have a TurboNet card, and it's been installed a very long time, so I think that the most likely explanation is that it was installed before nic_config_tivo was included as it seems to work fine for me using TiVoweb etc.

I've never had any problem with /var/hack being wiped out or anything, so will probably run nic_config_tivo from there, if that's safe.

The reason that I am using eth1 is:


```
bash-2.02# ifconfig -n
eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0B:AD:69:C6:67
          inet addr:192.168.10.33  Bcast:192.168.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:7689 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:26 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0
          Interrupt:29
```
...so I assumed that eth1 was the right thing to try to change (and indeed, when I do use the "ifconfig eth1 192.168.5.133 netmask 255.255.255.0 up" command, as I say, until a reboot, the TiVo does become accessible on that IP address (well, TiVoweb and the Bash do, but not FTP)).

Is nic_config_tivo still the right thing to do?

Basically, what I need to do is:

"Permanently" change my IP from 192.168.10.33 to 192.168.5.133
"Permanently" add 192.168.5.1 as my default gateway
Tell the TiVo to make the daily calls by internet
Not break FTP, the Bash shell, or TiVoweb
Optionally, not break tytools, but I've never got it to reliably work anyway
Optionally, make TiVoweb run automatically after reboot

If I could get all of this working right, I'd be a happy bunny. Any thoughts on the right way forwards? Is the eth1 thing a problem?

Cheers,
Rolf.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

IIRC "eth1" is what the ethernet interface is called when you have TiVo set to connect via dialup.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rolf213 said:


> Basically, what I need to do is:
> 
> "Permanently" change my IP from 192.168.10.33 to 192.168.5.133
> "Permanently" add 192.168.5.1 as my default gateway
> Tell the TiVo to make the daily calls by internet





nic_config_tivo lets you change all of the above as required.



> [*]Not break FTP, the Bash shell, or TiVoweb
> [*]Optionally, not break tytools, but I've never got it to reliably work anyway


You should be ok as long as you change to an IP address and default gateway that your router can handle.


> [*]Optionally, make TiVoweb run automatically after reboot



Sanderton's (although I hear he is possibly related to TCM2007 in some way ) startup editor available at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tivoweb is the easiest way to safely edit the rc.sysinit file although you can also edit it through the editor in the www.tivohackman.com module for Tivoweb.


----------



## Rolf213 (Oct 2, 2002)

Again, thanks all for the help so far. I'm afraid it didn't go well, so I'm gonna ask for more help now.

I FTPd nic_config_tivo to /var/hack and ran "chmod 755 nic_config_tivo" in my telnet session to which I got an OK response.

I ran nic_config_tivo, and it came up with its menu. I put in my new IP, and treble checked, it chose the subnet, I put in my GW and treble checked too. Then I changed from phone to network, again using the menu option.

At this point I double checked everything looked ok, and it did, including the subnet it chose, so I saved the changes, and then rebooted my TiVo as it said to.

TiVo came up ok, and is working, however it's not on its new IP address, and it's also not on its old IP address (or at least, I cannot telnet or FTP to those addresses, and yes, I have checked my IP is in the appropriate subnet etc). It also still tries to make its daily call (successfully of course, if I string an extension cable to it) using the phone line.

Any thoughts appreciated.

All the best,
Rolf.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Download an IP scanner and scan the 192.168.1.x subnet would be my guess.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rolf213 said:


> I ran nic_config_tivo, and it came up with its menu. I put in my new IP, and treble checked, it chose the subnet, I put in my GW and treble checked too. Then I changed from phone to network, again using the menu option.
> 
> At this point I double checked everything looked ok, and it did, including the subnet it chose, so I saved the changes, and then rebooted my TiVo as it said to.
> 
> TiVo came up ok, and is working, however it's not on its new IP address, and it's also not on its old IP address (or at least, I cannot telnet or FTP to those addresses, and yes, I have checked my IP is in the appropriate subnet etc). It also still tries to make its daily call (successfully of course, if I string an extension cable to it) using the phone line.


May be nic_config_tivo does need to be in the \bin\sbin directory to work properly for some reason as that's obviously on a different partition on the drive. Unfortunately everyone else here always seems to have had nic_config_tivo where it was intended to be installed from the outset. The copy of it I am using has a file size of 135212kb and permissions of -rwxr-xr-x

Tivo will work normally even when you can only no longer access it through the network card. Are you sure the problems don't lie with your router's current configuration not matching up with the new settings you have given your Tivo through nic_config_tivo? Perhaps you can adjust your router configuration to get Tivo back online?


----------



## Rolf213 (Oct 2, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> Download an IP scanner and scan the 192.168.1.x subnet would be my guess.


Nowhere in the entire 192.168.0.0 range, unfortunately. Or at least, it doesn't respond to an IP network browser in that range. But thanks for the idea.



Pete77 said:


> Are you sure the problems don't lie with your router's current configuration not matching up with the new settings you have given your Tivo through nic_config_tivo? Perhaps you can adjust your router configuration to get Tivo back online?


I'm sure that's not wrong; it's wot I duz for work 

Anyone any ideas about what I can do from here?

Rolf.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rolf213 said:


> Anyone any ideas about what I can do from here?
> 
> Rolf.


Pull the drive and run the Silicondust driver installation CD sounds like it may be the only way ahead sadly. I know that's pain given how hard it is to get the cover off a Tivo. At least it would then put nic_config_tivo in the right place on the drive.

Unfortunately with nic_config_tivo it is possible to assign an IP address that can't actually physically exist. I know because I have done it.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Rolf213 said:


> The reason that I am using eth1 is: [because ifconfig reports eth1]


That's because you are currently using dial-up which uses eth1. You *must* use eth0 to use the network for the daily call. That's the 'switch' which tells TiVo to change from phone line to network.

Can you still connect to the TiVo via telnet?

If so telnet in and run
cat /etc/rc.d/rc.net

Post the results here and we'll help.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Not much use now but when i make such changes i save a copy of session window.

Press alt-prtscrn, load mspaint, paste then save.

I guess apple computers have the equivalent.

EDIT:
One last thought. You did leave the subnet IP at 255.255.255.0 and did not change it to anything else?

Automan.

Sent from my GT-1000 using Forum Runner


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Does tiVo report the IP it's using in the startup logs? I can't remember. If it does there's a remote control shortcut to display them, which I can't remember either!

Pete's suggestion is probably the easiest.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Rolf213 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I'm sure that this has been asked and answered elsewhere, but I've been searching on here and the web in general for a few hours now, and can't find the answer.
> 
> ...


I know there are some differences between UK Series 1s and what we have here in the U.S., so if the following is useless, feel free to ignore it.

Do you have a TiVoNet card or a TurboNet card?

You seem to have gotten a lot of answers about how to set up a TiVoNet card and not the newer TurboNet card.

Here in the U.S., if you've got version 3 point whatever of the TiVo software installed on a Series 1 and a TurboNet card, all you have to do is change your dialup prefix to ,#401 and it automagically uses the TurboNet card, and if your router is set to do DHCP you don't even have to set the IP address.

Of course if you've already assigned a static IP to the machine, just leave it as is if it's a number in your router's range or change your router's range to one that includes the number.

Maybe you can find someone to translate the above from U.S. to UK and not have to screw around with your software.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> Does tiVo report the IP it's using in the startup logs? I can't remember. If it does there's a remote control shortcut to display them, which I can't remember either!
> 
> Pete's suggestion is probably the easiest.


You can telnet in via the serial port at boot and there's a pre-"boot from hard drive" menu that'll let you find out the assigned IP if one has already been set.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

unitron said:


> Here in the U.S., if you've got version 3 point whatever of the TiVo software installed on a Series 1 and a TurboNet card, all you have to do is change your dialup prefix to ,#401 and it automagically uses the TurboNet card, and if your router is set to do DHCP you don't even have to set the IP address.


UK series one is on 2.5.5 or 2.5.5a.

#401 does not work here on our Series 1's.

DHCP does not work here on our Series 1's.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Fred Smith said:


> UK series one is on 2.5.5 or 2.5.5a.
> 
> #401 does not work here on our Series 1's.
> 
> DHCP does not work here on our Series 1's.


Thanks for schooling me.

What about telnetting in via the serial port, will they let you do that?


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

As far as I can remember yes, but I have never used that function, always used a network card.


----------

